# Imigration / Job in Germany



## munawarboss

This is Syed Munawar Ali from Karachi, Pakistan. I have done B.S. Electronics from Sir Syed University of Engineering & Tecnology Karachi, Pakistan, done M.E. Telecommunication from Usman Institute of Technology Hamdard University Karachi, Pakistan. I am working in a Pakistan Largest Media Group Geo Television Network as a Broadcast Engineer. My responsibilites are to give Macintosh & PC support to different Automation departments. I have been working since 21 Jun 2007 so I have 3+ years experience in IT System Support.
I want to know what are Job possibilites for me in Germany. what are the procedures to enter in German. As my Qualification & experience aren't sync with each other.
If I do job in system support then what are the possibilities. Will I treat as a experience candidate
If I do job in either Telecom / Electronics Engineer then what are the possibilities. will I treat as Fresher

Kindly guide me

Regards
Syed


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum Syed. I suspect that with (I assume) no German language skills and just 3 years in IT system support that it would be difficult. Saying that Germany is crying out for qualified and experienced electronic engineers at the moment so it's just a pity you don't have the experience to go with your qualifications. Don't forget that the employer would have to get a visa for you so they aren't going to do that unless you have both the qualifications and a lot of experience. Try contacting some agencies (see other threads) to see what they say.


----------

